# Thank God, I finally being granted Visa!



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

When I checked online, found that my visa status being updated to 'Approved'...what the...?!?
When I was worrying my wife's medical report, we're being too honest declaring my wife's condition....and I prayed everyday, which I worried so much. But I must say glory to God.
Thank you all of the forumers here who gave me all the valuable info. I must say all of you gave me great support and information. I will be contributing all my valuables experience and information to help those who in need here. Thanks again!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That is great news!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

congratulations nemesis!


----------



## samantha_slater1 (Dec 10, 2012)

big congrats


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats! God answered u'r prayer!


----------



## nectar2012 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats. All the best and safe landing


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations 

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Great, job on your application and everything - congratulations!!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I just can't sleep whole night with my head thinking what am I going to do next. 
This visa doesn't come easy and is very meaningful to us. Thank you all you guys, really....
Thanks Mark for your valuable info.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

You're welcome - glad I could help!


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats !!! And there is a place online where you can check the status? Or did you get an email saying it was a go? Anyhow,happy for ya !!!


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

nemesis said:


> When I checked online, found that my visa status being updated to 'Approved'...what the...?!?
> When I was worrying my wife's medical report, we're being too honest declaring my wife's condition....and I prayed everyday, which I worried so much. But I must say glory to God.
> Thank you all of the forumers here who gave me all the valuable info. I must say all of you gave me great support and information. I will be contributing all my valuables experience and information to help those who in need here. Thanks again!


Congratz to you Nemesis,
God is good, im hoping im next online to be grant the visa.
By the way when did you lodge your application and what type of visa? thanks,


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

rhodered said:


> Congrats !!! And there is a place online where you can check the status? Or did you get an email saying it was a go? Anyhow,happy for ya !!!


yes, this shortcut can get you there. Just bookmark it so that you'll check it easily next time.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

allansarh said:


> Congratz to you Nemesis,
> God is good, im hoping im next online to be grant the visa.
> By the way when did you lodge your application and what type of visa? thanks,


Hi allan,

Following are the event of my submission:-
Application date : May 2012
IELTS/Skill Assessment : May 2012
Medical check (Me & daughter) : June 2012 (Wife pregnant, can't proceed)
Police check : July 2012
Medical check (Wife & baby boy) : 29 November 2012 (So many issue here, uploading failure in e-health, Grade B on report, we only upload successfully on 23 January 2013)
Visa grant : 24 January 2013 (Surprisingly fast; it shown that they sent email on 24 Jan 2013)

Do not lose hope, must have faith. We worried so long due to panel doctor give grade B to my wife's health as she has a cyst in ovaries. We thought this going to be a long and exhaustion checking but thank God it granted!


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

nemesis said:


> yes, this shortcut can get you there. Just bookmark it so that you'll check it easily next time.
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


thanks so much Nemesis, but i tried to enter our visa type, and their are no partner visas on the list?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

rhodered said:


> thanks so much Nemesis, but i tried to enter our visa type, and their are no partner visas on the list?


i think you key in TRN will do. TRN will indicate individual each visa


----------



## Shahid82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulating grate news. Good wishes. Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Hi allan,
> 
> Following are the event of my submission:-
> Application date : May 2012
> ...


Thanks for sharing Nemesis,
I got my visa grant na yesterday..
God Bless..


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Nemesis...I clicked on the link to get a TRN and that what comes up,another link that asks what visa,and THAT doesn't show any partner visas? I tried entering the reference # immi gave us with the email confirmation,but that isn't the TRN aparently ???


----------



## dodoyos (Jun 12, 2012)

nemesis said:


> I just can't sleep whole night with my head thinking what am I going to do next.
> This visa doesn't come easy and is very meaningful to us. Thank you all you guys, really....
> Thanks Mark for your valuable info.


Congratulation Nemesis!! Keep in touch.


----------



## Tariq.guroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Many Congratulations!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

This is great news Nemesis. You have been a great contributor to this forum and will be missed but I wish you all the best with your future and your life in Australia...be blessed and stay well xxx


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

rhodered said:


> thanks so much Nemesis, but i tried to enter our visa type, and their are no partner visas on the list?


I don't believe that this option is open to people waiting on partner visa's.


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

grt nemesis,

All the best for your dreams ahead. I want to thk u for the suggestions u have posted even on some of my silliest of the questions. Congrats once again

Bye 
Take care
dbs


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> This is great news Nemesis. You have been a great contributor to this forum and will be missed but I wish you all the best with your future and your life in Australia...be blessed and stay well xxx


melandabdul,
Remember that my wife's medical assessment issue that i'm complaining about last time? I found out that actually our panels was delaying the whole thing. They hold some of our report and pending doctor giving grade. This process took almost 2 mths. I thought HOC or DIAC is holding up, so i sent emails and given feedback that our report submission incomplete. I called the panel and screwed them madly. Just can't believe this is happening. They upload it on 23/1, next day DIAC grant me visa. 
Anyway, this finally over. Thank you for giving me positive support. You're really great. I really appreciate on your suggestion and advise. The information you guys given is very very very useful. 
For others who have yet being granted, don't lose faith. Think positively and seek advise from this forum. For PMV applicants who's genuine, I pray for you that you can be with your partner quickly be together. I know how it feels on the long distance love coz i separated with my girlfriend (now wife) for 2 years when in sydney for uni.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> melandabdul,
> Remember that my wife's medical assessment issue that i'm complaining about last time? I found out that actually our panels was delaying the whole thing. They hold some of our report and pending doctor giving grade. This process took almost 2 mths. I thought HOC or DIAC is holding up, so i sent emails and given feedback that our report submission incomplete. I called the panel and screwed them madly. Just can't believe this is happening. They upload it on 23/1, next day DIAC grant me visa.
> Anyway, this finally over. Thank you for giving me positive support. You're really great. I really appreciate on your suggestion and advise. The information you guys given is very very very useful.
> For others who have yet being granted, don't lose faith. Think positively and seek advise from this forum. For PMV applicants who's genuine, I pray for you that you can be with your partner quickly be together. I know how it feels on the long distance love coz i separated with my girlfriend (now wife) for 2 years when in sydney for uni.


Yes I recall the issues you had with the cyst and the concern it caused you. Gee it seems like they really really put you through the tough times with that whole thing. It must have been such a hard thing to wait and still keep hope in your heart. I am so glad that you got through and also that you have shared your story of hope....
Hope that a not perfect health report can still lead to approval and that you can win and push and get the system to do what it should. I am sure if it was not for your diligence in following up on the report and health information you would still be waiting.
So now the time to breath and think of the future and dream of a life full of love and no paperwork 
Bless you and may God keep you xxx


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

nemesis said:


> yes, this shortcut can get you there. Just bookmark it so that you'll check it easily next time.
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


the link above, I suppose only works for low risk countries?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

islgirl said:


> the link above, I suppose only works for low risk countries?


I don't think so. The link is just a tool to show any updates from DIAC.
They change the status without notice. Even high risk country are in the list too.


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks. will check it out.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> I don't think so. The link is just a tool to show any updates from DIAC.
> They change the status without notice. Even high risk country are in the list too.


Dont think it works for partner visas


----------



## abie (Nov 4, 2012)

The link also works for partner visas I checked myself after the grant of my 820 and it worked


----------

